# Imperial Guard Gone, or Renamed?



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

So the question I want to pose to Heresy today is where did the Guard go? Perhaps I've been too busy/tired or perhaps I didn't see the change but I cannot find the Imperial Guard anymore. Whether it's the supposed new "Guard Codex," or the main Games Workshop website, or even just recent Lore the name Guard seems to have vanished. In it's place I find the "Astra Militarum, or the Militarum Tempestus," which seems to be the new Guard with a few new models to supplement it's forces. 

So here's the question: What happened? Did GW decided to do away with the Guard and put the Astra and Tempestus in it's place, or is the Guard still around but the new Codex's simply supplementals to what is coming? 

Additionally I would poke at the fact that all these new "techoloniges" are being revelaed for both Guard, Marine, and Titan Legio alike. Is GW building up to something big or are they just desperate for sale?

Your thoughts and comments lads?


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm not into the Guard myself but at I have understod it the Imperial Guard has been changed to use their high gothic name, Astra Militarum and the Tempestus is their Elite strike force or something.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

I don't believe so. In the codex itself, it still uses the word Imperial Guard.

From the intro is says, "The Astra Militarum, also know as the Imperial Guard..."


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Fair enough, but does this mean that IGH players will have to purchase these new Codex's in order to play them?


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

emporershand89 said:


> Fair enough, but does this mean that IGH players will have to purchase these new Codex's in order to play them?


I don't play TT, but from my procured copy...I'd assume yes. They appear to be the IG 6th edition codex.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

The Astra Militarum codex is the 6th edition guard codex, so if you want to use the newest guard codex then yes you will have to buy it.

As for why the name changes, or using the high gothic version of their organization names, its easier to copyright and protect the IP of something fairly specific and original than something vague. Imperial Guard? You can probably find something that makes use of that name before 40k's guard did. Imperial storm troopers? Yeah I think Lucas beat GW by a decade on that one.


Also I'm pretty sure we have a thread or two about the name change and why; but who uses searches anyway?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Gone and replaced with the bastardized version of the Space Military.


----------



## Brobaddon (Jul 14, 2012)

I haven't read the codex fully in detail, but it's basically the same thing. With added units and vehicles. Who wouldn't like Ogryns in carapace armor? :so_happy:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

LordOftheNight said:


> I haven't read the codex fully in detail, but it's basically the same thing. With added units and vehicles. Who wouldn't like Ogryns in carapace armor? :so_happy:


Me. They're overcosted point sinks. 

When will GW learn to equate good rules = good sales?


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

I believe the Imperial Guard is a historic name used by Napoleon for his elite units.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

darkreever said:


> Yeah I think Lucas beat GW by a decade on that one.


Good point, i see the wisdom in such a thing.

However here's my next question for you guys. With the Astra Militarum (or Space Military) the new Guard Codex what does that make the Tempestus? Is that a Supplemental Codex or an actual Army (like the Sororitas and Astartes)?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

BlackGuard said:


> I believe the Imperial Guard is a historic name used by Napoleon for his elite units.


Damn near everyone has had an 'Imperial Guard', Russia, India, Japan, France, France again, Byzantine had what 4, that's not even the spear point.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

emporershand89 said:


> Good point, i see the wisdom in such a thing.
> 
> However here's my next question for you guys. With the Astra Militarum (or Space Military) the new Guard Codex what does that make the Tempestus? Is that a Supplemental Codex or an actual Army (like the Sororitas and Astartes)?


I suppose you could see the Tempestus as the Codex: stormtroopers/ Schola Progenium


----------



## Brobaddon (Jul 14, 2012)

> Me. They're overcosted point sinks.
> 
> When will GW learn to equate good rules = good sales?


I meant fluff wise. It was a hard to kill a flak armor Ogryn, now they wear discarded leman russ tracks. Bye bye chaos marines  

As for Scions, I think they pretty much replaced regular stormtroopers. Not sure about Kaskrins though.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Haskanael said:


> I suppose you could see the Tempestus as the Codex: stormtroopers/ Schola Progenium


Storm Military


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

locustgate said:


> Damn near everyone has had an 'Imperial Guard', Russia, India, Japan, France, France again, Byzantine had what 4, that's not even the spear point.


...Sigh. The point was that its an already established historical entity and therefore couldn't be copyrighted by Games Workshop. But yes, thank you for pointing those out.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

locustgate said:


> Storm Military


the point was to compare it with pre excisting terms from before the name changes. not litterly translate militarum tempestus.


----------



## Scrad (Apr 4, 2014)

Curious. How will this translate into current novels?

Will things remain Imperial Guard in 40k, with just the Codices and models themselves being copyrighted with the new name, or? 

For example: will we read any series that contains a book 1 that might just mention the Imperial Guard and the 2nd references the 'official' name as an add-on?


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Given that the term Imperial Guard is still used in the codex it's likely the novels will continue to use it too, at least in the text themselves, Astra Militarum is a clunky phrase. 

I imagine the Imperial Guard novels will be marketed as Astra Militarum novels, and categorized as such by the Black Library but in the prose, the term Imperial Guard will remain.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Rems said:


> Given that the term Imperial Guard is still used in the codex it's likely the novels will continue to use it too, at least in the text themselves, Astra Militarum is a clunky phrase.
> 
> I imagine the Imperial Guard novels will be marketed as Astra Militarum novels, and categorized as such by the Black Library but in the prose, the term Imperial Guard will remain.


It's a 80s poorly made for tv movie name, "Oh no Bob it's the Space Military, we must run through this tunnel while they fire terrible CGI lasers at us."


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

locustgate said:


> It's a 80s poorly made for tv movie name, "Oh no Bob it's the Space Military, we must run through this tunnel while they fire terrible CGI lasers at us."


So's Adeptus Astartes if you translate it literally. 

High Gothic simply uses Latin as a thematic placeholder. It's suppose to convey a sense of the baroque and formality. High Gothic isn't Latin like low or common Gothic inst English. 

If at the end of the day the name change help GW protect their IP and keep producing toy soldiers i'm all for it. Though i do wonder why thy didn't go 'Adeptus ...' like most other Imperial organizations. Having said that I think I recall reading that Adeptus is a term of honour, perhaps too great for the lowly ground-pounder!.


----------



## Scrad (Apr 4, 2014)

Rems said:


> Given that the term Imperial Guard is still used in the codex it's likely the novels will continue to use it too, at least in the text themselves, Astra Militarum is a clunky phrase.
> 
> I imagine the Imperial Guard novels will be marketed as Astra Militarum novels, and categorized as such by the Black Library but in the prose, the term Imperial Guard will remain.


Yeah that sounds fair enough. Thanks for the heads up Rems.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Rems said:


> So's Adeptus Astartes if you translate it literally.
> 
> High Gothic simply uses Latin as a thematic placeholder. It's suppose to convey a sense of the baroque and formality. High Gothic isn't Latin like low or common Gothic inst English.
> 
> If at the end of the day the name change help GW protect their IP and keep producing toy soldiers i'm all for it. Though i do wonder why thy didn't go 'Adeptus ...' like most other Imperial organizations. Having said that I think I recall reading that Adeptus is a term of honour, perhaps too great for the lowly ground-pounder!.


Space Marines sounds fine. Space Military sounds like a kid came up with it, Space Guard or Astra Guardicus or Adeptus Guardicus or Adeptus Militium is ok. Never said they didn't do it for greed. Space Military is just hamfisted


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

locustgate said:


> Space Marines sounds fine. Space Military sounds like a kid came up with it, Space Guard or Astra Guardicus or Adeptus Guardicus or Adeptus Militium is ok. Never said they didn't do it for greed. Space Military is just hamfisted


Adeptus Astartes doesn't translate to Space Marines. 

Astartes isn't even Latin, but the name of a goddess. Adeptus translates to obtained or pupil. 

So again, you can't just translate High Gothic to Latin.


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

I thought "Adeptus Astarte" translated into "Star Man"? maybe I was wrong, but that's what I heard.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

GeneralSturnn said:


> I thought "Adeptus Astarte" translated into "Star Man"?


Is he waiting in the sky.....?


----------

